# Sticky  High testosterone but low LH ...?



## Mancy

Hi 

I'm wondering if someone can answer my question (I've had a long search, but can't seem to find anything specific).

My initial bloods have come back today as follows:

FSH: 7.2
LH: 3.4
Testosterone: 3.3

My GP has marked 'may wish to discuss testosterone' and after some Googling, I'm sure it's a higher than average level. 

Does this definitely mean PCOS, and is there anything I can do to help bring the level down?

Concerned that I won't be able to start IUI as soon as I'd hoped now    

Thanks for any answers!

Mx

(Also posted on Ask a Nurse)


----------



## saphy75




----------



## Mancy

Thanks Saphy!


----------

